# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  adoption de hamster (don)

## Design59000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* hamster
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0603590540
*E-mail :* design_du_59@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 bonjour , j'ai adopté une petite hamster du nom de amaya ce 31 août  a ma grande surprise  ce  1er septembre japerçois(si j'ai bien vu ) 10 bébés dans sa cage , je ne peut malheureusement pas tous les garder , c'est pourquoi  je recherche des familles  ou associations aimant les hamsters , pour prendre soins  d'eux , ils seront adoptable quand ceux ci seront sevrés c'est a dire dans le mois d'octobre , je n'ai pas de photos  d'eux car ils sont encore tout rose et je n'ose pas m'approcher pour éviter quelle leur fasse du mal , vous remerciant par avance cordialement

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour,il faut que tu attendes qu ils sortent du nid pour les prendre en photo

----------


## framboise

Bonjour , je pense qu'il ne faut pas séparer les bébés trop tôt de leur maman (il me semble que le sevrage aura lieu entre 20 et 25 jours)
Pas très sympa la personne ou l'association qui ne vous a pas prévenue qu' Amaya attendait des bébés.

----------


## ChatouPension

Toujours d’actualité ? Car ils ont Suède ans maintenant

----------

